# cpt code 92502



## codedog (Jun 9, 2011)

Does any one ever get paid for CPT 92502 in ASC- 92502  is Otolaryngologic exam under general anesthesia


----------



## ASC CODER (Jun 9, 2011)

that is not payable in ASC'S I just had that on an op report from yesterday and could not bill for it. It is professional only.....


----------



## codedog (Jun 9, 2011)

I thought so, but booking came across and my supervisor said be ready to code it. I wanted to laugh,but she said  its not a Mesicare so they should pay,I dont think so ,but she ist he boss


----------



## ASC CODER (Jun 9, 2011)

Now if it is a code that was specifically carved out in your contract with that insurance then it would be billible....... saying that this code would not pay much.


----------



## codedog (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks ASC CODER ,you helped me  morethan once this week , one less gray hair this week


----------



## ASC CODER (Jun 10, 2011)

your welcome LOL


----------

